# هل وردت كلمة ينكح فى الإنجيل؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الثالوث الأقدس
نرد اليوم بإذن رب المجد يسوع على القول
بأن كلمة ينكح وردت فى الإنجيل فى نسخة قديمة





بالطبع عرض الأخ المسلم للموضوع لايؤخذ عليه شئ إطلاقا فهو عرض محترم كل مافعله هو انه ادرج الصورة التى فيها الكلمة .
لكن هذا سيجعل أخ مسلم آخر له سيقول إذن لماذا الإعتراض كمن جهتكم على كلمة نكاح لدينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لذلك سنرد على هذا الموضوع بنعمة المسيح حتى لايكون عثرة لأحد
أولا النص كما ورد فى ترجمات عربيه أخرى للكتاب المقدس:
Matt 5:32 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي، وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. فانديك
Matt 5:32 أما أنا فأقول لكم: كل من طلق زوجته لغير علة الزنى، فهو يجعلها ترتكب الزنى. ومن تزوج بمطلقة، فهو يرتكب الزنى.           الإنجيل الشريف
Matt 5:32. أما أنا فأقول لكم: كل من طلق زوجته لغير علة الزنى، فهو يجعلها ترتكب الزنى. ومن تزوج بمطلقة، فهو يرتكب الزنى.                   الحياة
Matt 5:32 أما أنا فأقول لكم: من طلق امرأته إلا في حالة الزنى يجعلها تزني، ومن تزوج مطلقة زنى.  الأخبار السارة 
Matt 5:32 أما أنا فأقول لكم: من طلق امرأته، إلا في حالة الفحشاء عرضها للزنى، ومن تزوج مطلقة فقد زنى.  اليسوعية
إذن كل الترجمات المسيحيه المعتمده  ترجمت الكلمة إلى تزوج وليس نكح.
ثانيا النص فى الترجمات الإنكليزيه:
32.  But I say unto you, That whosoever shall put away his wife, saving  for the cause of fornication, causeth her to commit adultery: and  whosoever shall marry her that is divorced committeth adultery
KJV
Matt 5:32 But I say to you that everyone who divorces his wife, except for immorality, makes her commit adultery, and whoever marries a divorced woman commits adultery.
NET
32.  But now I tell you: if a man divorces his wife for any cause other  than her unfaithfulness, then he is guilty of making her commit adultery  if she marries again; and the man who marries her commits adultery  also. 
GNB
يتضح ان الترجمات الإنجليزيه استخدمت فعل marry الدال على الزواج ولم تستعمل الفعل الدال على كلمة النكاح.
ثالثا النص كما وردت فى الترجمات اليونانيه( اللغة الأصليه )للإنجيل.
*

* 32.  ᾿Εγὼ δὲ λέγω ὑμῖν ὅτι ὅς ἄν ἀπολύσῃ τὴν γυναῖκα  αὐτοῦ παρεκτὸς λόγου πορνείας, ποιεῖ αὐτὴν μοιχᾶσθαι, καὶ ὃς  ἐὰν ἀπολελυμένην γαμήσῃ, μοιχᾶται   GNT*
*2. εγω δε λεγω υμιν οτι ος αν απολυση την γυναικα αυτου παρεκτος  λογου πορνειας ποιει αυτην μοιχασθαι και ος εαν απολελυμενην γαμηση  μοιχαται 33.*
*STR*
*فما معنى الكلمة التى كتبتها اليونانيه وترجمت عنها اللغات نبحث فى قواميس اللغة اليونانية الكلمة تحت كود G1060 *
*G1060 γαμέω gameo (gam-eh'-o) v.
1. to wed (of either sex)
[from G1062]
KJV: marry (a wife) 
Root(s): G1062 
[?]*
*إذن فالكلمة فى لغتها اليونانية تعنى تزوج وليس نكح.*
*نأتى الآن النسخة التى قدمها الكاتب المسلم ترجمة الكلمة فى هذه النسخة إلى ينكح بدلا من يتزوج هو خطأ مترجم فالمترجم بشر قد يخطئ ولكن من السهل جدا علينا التحقق من الكلمة فى معناها الدقيق للكلمة من خلال مقارنة الترجمات والعوده للكلمات فى اللغات الأصليه لكتابة الكتاب المقدس.*
*المجد لله دائما*​*SEM3AN
*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا علي الموضوع مستر سمعان
في نفس النسخه اللي استشهد بيها الاخ 
ونفس النص الاصحاح 5 .....,, في الاصحاح 19
إنجيل متى 5: 32
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي، وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.

2) إنجيل متى 19: 9
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَب الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي، وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي».

الاصحاح 19 من نفس النسخه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يوليو 2012)

واصحاح 22 العدد 24, 25

حسب الفانديك
24 قَائِلِينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، قَالَ مُوسَى: إِنْ مَاتَ أَحَدٌ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَوْلاَدٌ، يَتَزَوَّجْ أَخُوهُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيُقِمْ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ.
25 فَكَانَ عِنْدَنَا سَبْعَةُ إِخْوَةٍ، وَتَزَوَّجَ الأَوَّلُ وَمَاتَ. وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ نَسْلٌ تَرَكَ امْرَأَتَهُ لأَخِيهِ.

ومن النسخه اللي الاخ استشهد بيها


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

من هو الحكيم الفهيم الذي يسبر غور الإنجيل ليعلن ما في أعماقه من نور !!! لأن كلمة الله في حقيقة إعلانها [ يسمعها الحكيم فيزداد علماً والفهيم يكتسب تدبيراً ] (أمثال 1: 5)، و [ شريعة الحكيم ينبوع حياة للحيدان عن اشراك الموت ] (أمثال 13: 14)، ولا ننسى أن [ الجاهل يظهر كل غيظه والحكيم يسكنه أخيراً ] (أمثال 29: 11)
والسؤال اللي أحب اطرحه: هو أي حاجة نرد عليها وخلاص يا أخوتي بحجة أننا نُدافع عن الكتاب المقدس وبس، وهل الموضوع يستاهل الرد عليه، ليه مش نحول كل موضوع ليكون للخبرة وتوجيه النفس لله، لأن من ينتقد الكتاب المقدس مش فاهم حقيقة جوهره ويجهل قوة الحياة التي فيه، ونحن عن دون قصد نشتت قلبه ونجعله يتناحر معنا على الصح والخطأ، ونحصر الكتاب المقدس بين شبهة ورد عليها، فلماذا لا نعلن له الحق المستتر فيه ونضع قلبه في مواجهه حقيقية معه، ليكون الكتاب المقدس في النهاية مصدر خلاص النفس، لأن الحوار والرد ودفع الشبهات لا ولم ينتهي ولن يقنع أحد، إلا على مستوى العقل المتأرجح بين التشكيك والحق والبطلان مثل أي كتاب أدبي أو فكري، لأن لو غصنا في أعماق النفس سنصل لاحتياجها الحقيقي، وعلينا أن نتعلَّم من رب المجد كيف كان يُجيب ويرد على الناس، لأننا منه هو وحده سوف نصل لهدف الرد الحقيقي بغرض خلاص النفس... وانا لا اقصد اننا لا نرد مطلقاً، ولكن نضع الموضوع بهدف وقصد حسب التدبير الإلهي في سرّ إعلان الخلاص، وليس كرد على مجرد شبهه، كونوا معافين في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2012)

*الحبيب ‏aymonded+ سلام ونعمة رب المجد لقلبك الغالى.
كلامك رائع جدا أخى ولكن لى عليه عدة ملاحظات:
+توضيح روائع مكنونات الكتاب المقدس متحقق بالفعل فى قسم المنتدى الكتابى وبالتالى  لم ولن نضيع المتعه الروحية التى تفوق كل وصف فى مكنونات الكتاب المقدس.
+ توجه هذا القسم هو للرد على الشبهات وليس لشرح الكتاب المقدس الذى كما أوضحت سابقا له قسم بالفعل فى المنتدى وبالتالى يجب ألا نخلط بين إختصاصات الأقسام.
+ سبب الرد على الشبهات سواء كانت قوية أو ضعيفه هو إظهار زيفها وحماية ضعاف النفوس من الوقوع فى هذا الفخ الذى حارب به ابليس ومازال يحارب فالقسم إمتداد لرد اثناسيوس الرسول على اريوس والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين على نسطور وغيرها فهل يستطيع أحد منا أن يغفل الدور التاريخى الرائع لهؤلاء والذى لايقل إطلاقا عن الدور التاريخى لرسل المسيح أنفسهم.
أرجو أن تقبل كلماتى هذه إصغاء االإستحسان لديك.
                       عش سالما مع المسيح
*


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

أخي الحبيب أنا لا أخلط بين هذا كله وعارف كويس جداً اختصصات القسم ورد الآباء على المبتدعين لأني تعمقت فيه تمام التعمق وعارفه كله بدقة شديدة، مع أنك لو راجعت ردودهم ستجدها بغرض خلاص النفس ومواجهتها قلبياً مع الله، وصغار النفوس يتقووا بالتعليم، ولا أقول أنه يتم شرح الكتاب المقدس في كل رد، بل للرد له أصول روحية عميقة لو درستها بالروح في الحق المعلن حسب موهبة الروح كما شرحها الآباء في كل دفاعهم ستعرف قصد ما كتبت بدقة شديدة للغاية، لأني أرى الفجوة الموجودة ما بين الرد على الشبهات ومواجهة النفس بالحق على مستوى أحتياجها فعلاً، فأرجو بلاش الكلام العام المأخوذ تباعاً كحجة للرد بدون هدف واضح كالتدبير ( وكلمة التدبير سبق وتم شرحها على صفحات المنتدى) وعندما كتبت هذا الكلام أعلم يقيناً أنه سيتم مواجهته بحجج كثيرة جداً مقنعه للعقل، أنا فقط أحب أن كل واحد بيرد يراجع قلبه وخبرته وحقيقة الرد في ضوء لقاء حي ومواجهة النفس لخلاصها، لأن الآباء في دورهم الدفاعي لم يكن رداً على مجرد شبهات بل تصحيح رؤية الخلاص ودور رعائي، للدخول في مواجهة مع الله لتحقيق تجديد النفس للدخول في شركة حقيقية مع الله الحي ... فعلينا أن نضع الغرض أمام أعيننا حينما نرد على أحد معذور في فهمه، أقبل مني كل احترام مع كل الحب والتقدير؛ النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2012)

أنا باعتذر لأني رديت هنا هذا الرد، وأنا لا أقصد هذا الموضوع بعينه، ولكني باتكلم عموماً لأُظهر ما خفي عن كثيرين، ولا أجبر أحد على أن يسمع مني بالطبع، وكل واحد حرّ في رؤيته للموضوع، وان أراد مشرف القسم حذف ما كتبت فهذا لن يُضايقني على الإطلاق، بل حاولت أن أظهر ما في قلبي لكي أكتب تعليم وتوجيه وليس مجرد كلمات لكي أكون ضد الرد على شبهات وخلافه، لأن الرد مهم للغاية ومطلوب فعلاً، ولكن في الأُطر التي تفيد الخلاص، اقبلوا مني كل حب وتقدير، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يوليو 2012)

الصديق/سمعان الاخميمى 
تستحق الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

هو الإنجيل مكتوب بالعربي اصﻻً عشان يبقى فيه ينكح؟


بس غير كده...فيه كﻻم مؤدب الإنجيل بيستعمله زي

""وجلس الشعب للأكل والشرب ثم قاموا للعب"


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2012)

(الانجيل ) ذلك الكتاب المقدس  - أكمل إعلانات الله وأتمها ...  تعفف  فى إختيار كلماته  -باللغات الاصلية التى كتب بها ....وبالترجمات   المدروسة  التى  تُرجم بها من هيئات دارسة ودراسية  عالمة به ...إنتقى  ألفاظه وكلماته وإيحاءاته وعباراته بعناية شديدة بل قل بتعفف وقداسة أشد.
  وقطعاً    تعاب بعض الترجمات إذا أخذت  من  اللغة العربية المفروضة كأمر واقع بعض مصطلحات  * غير بليغة ولا  فصحى فى أصلها لكن   أقحمت فى اللغة  وفـُـِصّـحّت*  وإكتسبت شرعية وبلاغة  لسابقة وجودها   فى مرجع دينى عربي.
إلا أنها من ألفاظ العوام  وألفاظ البداوة والجلف والجهل.(لا  توجد فى معاجم أصلية  قبل القرن السادس).
و*(الانــــجــــيل ) * وهو  تاج ودرة  إعلان   الله للبشر   وقدس أقداس الوحى الالهى   -حاشاه _ ان يسقط  فى  مطب إختزال  الرباط الزيجى  الطاهر   -  بكل ما   فيه  من  الثراء العاطفي والفكرى  والروحى والادبي والمعنوى  فيه -  فقط  فى  الوطء  أو النطاح(على رأى ...... .....  ....  الذى يثير حفيظتهم ويخرجهم عن جادة  التعقـل .) ... ف النكاح  فى أصلها كلمة عامية  لغة  أهل الشوارع  والبوادى  لغة الجهلاء والدهماء والسوقة والنغول  وليست فى  صحيح اللغة فى أصولها وإصطلاحاتها  الأصلية العريقة .
وحتى إذا كان - ولم ولن ولا يكون   - فالزواج  المسيحى لا يختصر ولا  يجمل  فى  الوطء أو الحرث  او  .... ,
طبعا هذه الترجمة القديمة   هى ترجمة هامشية  ولا تشكل  أى  ثــــقل. بحثي مطلقاً . فى بحر  البحث العلمى فى اللغات الاصلية والترجمات المعتمدة العريقة التى لم تختصر الزواج   فى   (الوطء  والحرث والنكاح واللممم...وغيرهم من تفنينات وإبتكارات  ) . وهذا يذكرنى 
ببعض   كتبة  سير القديسين   ونساخ ومترجمى سيرهم 
ففى  دفنار   يقال فى عشية عيد مارمينا  العجايبي -  منسوخ  عن   عن  ومترجم طبعا   عبر عدة  مراحل  للترجمه من القبطية  -ومنسوخ   فى  العصور الوسطى   ورد فيه  ما هو منسوب  للقديس   انه دخل على الوالى  ساحة  حضرته    فى شجاعة   قائلا   (انا نصرانى )  وطبعا  عمرى  عمرى  ما  اصدق ان مارمينا   قال  انا نصرانى لان مارمينا فى  كل سير حياته بكل اللغات الحية  و(المنتقلة الى الامجاد السماوية)  قال  أنا مسيحى Christian    -    فالحاصل  أنه أحيانا  تطغى   ثقافة   مجتمع   فتغزو  ذهنية الناسخ  الكنسي (القائم بعمل التدوين )  أقول  أحياناً -  فتنتج تعبيرات  (غازية )   ( وافده) فى عصور الركاكة والهزال والضعف ..ويتعين  تصحيح  ذلك  -لراغبي  البحث العلمى الموضوعى فقط   - بمقارنة الترجمات والاصول  والبحث  -وتفتيش الكتب ,
بقي أن نلاحظ ان الاخوة   غير المسيحين  يستميتون فى البحث  والتنقيب  فيحضرون  من  زوايا  النسيان ومن ساحات الروبابيكيا    كل  ماهو   هامشي وجانبي ومشوه ومعتور   - لعل وعسي 
زى  صحافي مشهور  بفضيحة فيلم  (اسم نبيه فى نشيد الانشاد)  ومعروف بتوجهه  الاخوانى  في صحيفة  اليوم السابع  لما راح يقول ان هناك اثنين من  قساوسة فى البرازيل  يعملون مدرسين فى مدرسة اعدادية  متهمّين  باعتداءات  مخلة  فى حق 6 تلاميذ.
يعنى الصحافي المصرى الاحول عنده ما لا يقل    عن 11,000  راهب وقسيس واسقف مصرى  يعيشون الفضيلة والقداسة   تابعين للبطريركية القبطية واليونانية والكاثوليكية تابعين لبطريركية الاسكندرية المصرية  \ ويتجاهل شهادتهم لمسيحهم ولانجيلهم ورايح ينبش على اتنين  قساوسة تابعين للفاتيكان فى البرازيل   -  فى مرحلة اتهام واعتذار  ..فنفس الشئ هنا  هو ترك كل الترجمات  وراح  ينقل عن ترجمة  قديمة  فى  كلكتا   لمرسل  اجنبي يحاول ان يترجم العربية   كتب كلمة الاسقفية  -هكذا  الاسقوفية   -والاخ غير المسيحى اعتبر  هذه الترجمة ومترجمها حجة على المسيحين . فهل هذا هو البحث العلمى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2012)

تم حذف المشاركات الأخيرة لأنها خارجة عن الموضوع


----------

